# Menage - planning permission



## I_A_P (21 February 2009)

Just a query really.  Do you need planning permission for a menage?

I thought you did if it had drains but was not sure if this is the case.  Are there any exceptions?

Also if you do need it do you just need to ring up the council - what is the procedure...are there any costs etc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Doris68 (21 February 2009)

I think the answer is Yes you do!  It might have changed recently, but 8 years ago we needed planning permission for our manege as it is classed as 'change of use'.  It was put on the field adjacent to our yard and property.  There were no issues with it and we kept our neighbours informed.  It was and still isfor private use only and does not have any floodlights.

I am in East Anglia also but you might not be in the same council area - could be different.


----------



## I_A_P (21 February 2009)

Ours would be for my own personal use the only neighbours i have close by are my grandparents and uncle so in that respect it should not affect.  We are on an agricultural farm as well - don't know if this would have a bearing!


----------



## Doris68 (21 February 2009)

I think it would be best for you to ring the planning department of your particular council.  They are usually quite helpful and would give you most of the information you require.

If they say you do need pp they normally send a guy/gal(!!) round to have a look and then there will be a fee involved for the application and they will stick (a yellow poster in this area) on a gate/fence on your property.

Can recommend a book called All Weather surfaces for horses - useful reading.  You can borrow it if you live anywhere near Stowmarket!!


----------



## mygeorge (21 February 2009)

we have recently done this. yes, you do need pp for change of use with details of how surface water will be dealt with, map of location and site, details of trees used to screen if nexessary. They may put restrictions on use i.e. for private use only and may want details of construction and topping (so its not an eyesore). Do it properly as it will save ripping it up to be redone if someone objects, bearing in mind that aerial photos will show it. If you jump through the required hoops then you will have no problem. Yes there is a charge for this. I hope this helps.


----------



## Equus Leather (21 February 2009)

Agree with Mygeorge. We are also in the process.

Yes you need planning permission.

Check you local councils website for details with how to apply. You will have to provide a Design &amp; Access Statement, detailing size, cross section of the project, type of fencing, surface etc etc.

Normally costs around £300, but each council is different. 

Once the correct forms and cheque have been received the planning dept have 8 weeks in which to make a decision. They will contact your 'neighbours', and a sign will go up. If anyone objects then it has to go to committee. if noone objects, then the planning officer dealing with your application normally makes a decision.

As Mygeorge says, they will probably approve it with conditions, such as only for personal use, a certain kind of surface might have to be used (depending on the area), they may also require you to plant trees to cover it.

Sheesh - it's a pain in the arse, I should know!


----------



## I_A_P (21 February 2009)

Thanks guys have replied to post in NL


----------



## custard (21 February 2009)

Yes, full pp for a manege cost me £70 through Stratford Council last year.  Didn't use an architect, surprisingly easy once the forms were filled in and the right scale plans were done.  Helps if you ring and have a good chat first, they were very helpful.


----------

